# Anyone else make Coffee soap?



## NEAlabama (Sep 30, 2014)

One of my favorite soaps is made with triple strength brewed coffee and coffee grounds. It is amazing for removing odors from your hands. I actually barter with my vet - soap for honey. He told me that it is the only thing he has ever found that removes the animal smell. I made a variant of “coffee and cream“ using 30% goat’s milk and 70% coffee...yummy!

what’s your favorite soap?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I make coffee soap. Love it. I put grounds in the soap as well for that gritty, "take off the dirt" feel as well. It's very popular


----------



## Kellybenelly (Jan 12, 2021)

I see lots of coffee soaps online and always want to try it! The coffee and cream sounds awesome. I was thinking of doing a coffee one on my next small batch to test out. maybe a bit of vanilla in there too for us!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Now I want coffee soap!! My body consists of 90% coffee 🤣😂


----------

